# My birds male or female



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm not sure how to tell if these guys are males or females? I named them Statler (dark gray) and Waldorf (white wings) I'm rather attached to these two particularly. Even though 4 others come around I've named them also and talk to them I swear they understand lol. I love watching them.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

My feather babies


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They are beautiful. If you want them to become tamer, start adding chopped up raw unsalted peanuts to their food. Pigeons love it. With a lot of patience, they will eventually start eating them from your hand. But give in moderation as it has a high fat content.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Although it is nearly impossible to tell from looks, usually the male is larger. The females sometimes also have a more narrow body when looked directly from the front. So I suspect the darker one is a female. Usually, you can tell the males apart by their courting dance. The males will do head bows up and down while cooing (like most other male doves) while stamping their feet like they are marching in place. Males are typically more vocal, and often make full circles trying to display to the female. The males also tend to do more tail-dragging while puffed up while cooing trying to garner the females attention. A loud, long "coo-OOOOooh" call while having a bellowed neck and bowing is definitely a male courtship call. Sometimes one can't be entirely sure until an egg is laid.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm afraid they've brought a bunch of friends. I merely would like to tame the one with the white wings not everybody


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

The one with white wings has done this. One of his buddies came to eat and was stamping his feet at the bird with white wings (I named him Waldorf) and Waldorf was scared off and I said the food is for everyone don't be greedy everyone needs to eat of course I feel super bad


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

I also don't want my neighbours and landlord to freak out


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you keep on putting food out, the numbers will just increase. Try offering him/her food from your hand.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Marina B said:


> If you keep on putting food out, the numbers will just increase. Try offering him/her food from your hand.


Thank You I will try but I'm not sure if he's gonna take it. I only put a bit of food out in the morning and at night I rarely see any during the day.


----------

